# May Tournament Results



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First of all, thanks to everyone who participated in this month's online tournament! The June tournament will start Friday the 15th and I hope all of you (plus a bunch more) will be a part of that one as well.
Here's the winners for the May tournament:

Novice Class: All Buns Glazing​
Beginner: Bo Kennedy​
Intermediate: Catburn​
Expert: Pop Shot​
Pro: tie between Kenny Cannon, Philly and Rayshot to be decided by shootout​
Open: Rayshot​Congratulations, guys!!







​
It's great to see so many new people to the forum competing here! I have a couple of ideas for next month's tournament that should be fun and help things run a little smoother. See you then!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations all participating shooters!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good job Mike, thanks for setting this up, nice to see guys shooting videos, puts a face to the names and puts the forum on a more personal level. 
Philly


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

to all who posted your shooting!
Hope we get into the new place this month so I can join in ..............


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

whooo hoooo congrats guys!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

sweet!! this is alot of fun and i can't wait to try to step my game up... congrats to all who participated for putting themselves out there!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BoKennedy said:


> sweet!! this is alot of fun and i can't wait to try to step my game up... congrats to all who participated for putting themselves out there!!


I agree with all this!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tell you what, you all better watch out, my name is going to be in next months results thread AND written in glitter









I definitely loved the turn out, and congrats to every entrant ,, you are all winners in my book

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

playing with myself was just as fun as I remember. if there's no objections, i'm entering in pro next week, i think expert class is extraneous at this point. i was the only entrant. and i killed it. lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> i think expert class is extraneous at this point. i was the only entrant. and i killed it. lol


You might be right, we'll run it this month and see how it goes.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

thanks to all competitors, I think the entries will grow for the next one.. maybe an extra blurb about the online tourney thread somewhere on the regular forum occasionally would help.
I am working on several new naturals, and have made a version along the lines of the dan-kung wooden model, and it is right down the middle each shot but I have trouble with elevation remaining consistent. I think as in fishing, a new slingshot hat may help.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

pop shot said:


> playing with myself was just as fun as I remember. if there's no objections, i'm entering in pro next week, i think expert class is extraneous at this point. i was the only entrant. and i killed it. lol


If I'm not mistaken , winners move up a category anyway. Great fun, hope more will join in.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

maybe a post on the Facebook profile page would draw more people in, too!!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

BoKennedy said:


> sweet!! this is alot of fun and i can't wait to try to step my game up... congrats to all who participated for putting themselves out there!!


congratulation son, I guess this month you'll be shooting against me...Bring it Bubba....hahaha
Kip


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Kipken said:


> sweet!! this is alot of fun and i can't wait to try to step my game up... congrats to all who participated for putting themselves out there!!


congratulation son, I guess this month you'll be shooting against me...Bring it Bubba....hahaha
Kip
[/quote]
oh it's on!! better start early, i don't want to hear excuses when i beat you!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> sweet!! this is alot of fun and i can't wait to try to step my game up... congrats to all who participated for putting themselves out there!!


congratulation son, I guess this month you'll be shooting against me...Bring it Bubba....hahaha
Kip
[/quote]
oh it's on!! better start early, i don't want to hear excuses when i beat you!!








[/quote]its ON!!!!!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

just like fishing I always win... Hahaha. "the dragon whips his tail".


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Kipken said:


> just like fishing I always win... Hahaha. "the dragon whips his tail".


just don't get your slingshots locked together when you try to shoot!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Going to have to leave it to Ray and Kenny Mike, rained all day yesterday and too busy around the house to get time to video today. I did shoot a few targets and shot a 95 from 15 yards but no time to video. Congrats to whom ever wins the shoot out.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Going to have to leave it to Ray and Kenny Mike, rained all day yesterday and too busy around the house to get time to video today. I did shoot a few targets and shot a 95 from 15 yards but no time to video. Congrats to whom ever wins the shoot out.
> Philly


Sorry to hear that, Philly!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

No problem, there's always next time.
Phil


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Going to have to leave it to Ray and Kenny Mike, rained all day yesterday and too busy around the house to get time to video today. I did shoot a few targets and shot a 95 from 15 yards but no time to video. Congrats to whom ever wins the shoot out.
> Philly


The only time for me to shoot was Sunday and it rained all day except for a brief time and didn't get to it when it stopped.

Kenny shot a 100 and I was only going to try one target so his would be a trick to beat.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Like they say, you can plan a pretty picnic but you can't predict the weather. Sorry about that, guys!
Kenny Cannon is the winner of this month's Pro class, nice work, man! 100pts from 15yds, that's serious shooting!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats Kenny, great shooting with your WRP.
Philly


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was fun. Can't wait for next month.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

How do you compete? Any details on either competition or how to enter would be nice, not that i could actually compete with you guys. Could be fun though


----------

